# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  بدست آوردن id  کاریره وارد شده به سایت

## ahura99

*سلام من می خوام وقتی کاربری ثبت نام کرد یا لاگین کرد به سایت id اون رو داشته باشم ممنون می شم از دوستان اگه راهنماییم کنند. راستی زبانم php  هستش!!!
با تشکر*

----------


## ahura99

> *سلام من می خوام وقتی کاربری ثبت نام کرد یا لاگین کرد به سایت id اون رو داشته باشم ممنون می شم از دوستان اگه راهنماییم کنند. راستی زبانم php  هستش!!!
> با تشکر*


آقا لطفا یکی پاسخ مارو بده

----------


## kb0y667

سوال شما بسیار کلی و گنگ هست عزیزم
بدست آوردن ID که کاری نداره
کافیه با استفاده از sql بری بیاریش بیرون

----------


## amirhossein.sh

برای *جدول کاربران* فیلد id با خصیصه auto_increment ایجاد کنید ، وقتی رکورد جدید داخل این جدول وارد شد با کمک دستور <?php mysqli_insert_id($connection link) آیدی کاربری که همون لحظه تو دیتابیس وارد شده نمایش میده . دستور  php گفته شده در واقع میره داخل connection شما میگرده میبینه آخرین ایدی ای که تولید شده چی هست و  اونو بهتون برمیگردونه از اونجایی که بلافاصله بعد از وارد شدن رکورد جدید داخل *جدول کاربران* از این دستور استفاده میکنید در نتیجه آیدی ای که بهتون برگردونده میشه آیدی کاربری هست که همون لحظه وارد دیتابیس شده

توجه : به جای $connection link باید متغییر کانکشن دیتابیس خودتونو قرار بدید

----------

